# Labor Day Specials from DICE Electronics save upto 20% and a FREE cradle



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2007)

Hey guys,
We're having a couple deals going on at DICE Electronics. From now till September 1, 2008 we are offering a FREE cradle with your order of any kit. The cradle is a great piece for those of you that like to see the information on your iPod. Your iPod or iPhone will just slide into the cradle. This special can be combined with the other offer that we have going as well for the Audiworld members. You will still get the 15% off your integration kit or if you order two or more kits you will get 20% off the kits and a FREE cradle for each kit. Please contact me directly at 1-888-342-3999 ext 114 and I will be sure to get your order processed for you. I must have at least an email by 9-1-08 saying you are interested and I will have to have your order processed by 9-2-08. 
Let me know if any of you have any questions!


----------



## Endoplasmic (Aug 11, 2004)

Dang too bad this won't carry over when the new audi SAT modules for the 3G comes out


----------

